# Eragon - Das Erbe der Macht



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

Moinsen,

hat einer bereits das Buch/ebook/Hörspiel vom Finale des Eragon-Zyklus, "Eragon - das Erbe der Macht" durch? Hab es gestern durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass ich begeistert bin. Der Autor hat es geschafft, die meisten Fragen zu beantworten und das ganze gut zu Ende zu bringen. Einige Passagen im Buch waren durch Dramatik oder Emotionalität geprägt, ich habe oft mitfiebern und fühlen können.

Auch die neue Übersetzerin, Michaela Link, hat ihre Arbeit sehr gut gemacht und den Stil der vorangegangenen drei Bücher nicht verfälscht. Was ich allerdings bemängeln könnte, ist das Ende. *(Achtung, Spoiler!!!)*



Spoiler



Als Eragon und Saphira am Ende Alagaesia für immer verließen, war ich doch etwas enttäuscht. Zwar war das schon seit dem ersten Teil bekannt, aber obwohl sie in die Lande nahe des Beor-Gebirges zogen, ließen sie ausnahmslos alle ihre Freunde zurück und werden nicht wiederkommen, weil sie die neuen Drachenreiter ausbilden wollen. Das hätte ich mir durchaus anders vorgestellt, mit dem wahren Namen der alten Sprache hätte man Vroengard wieder aufbauen und die Drachen dort aufziehen können. Sehr bedauerlich dass Herr Paolini sich das anders überlegt hat.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (22. November 2011)

Bist ja ein ganz fixer  Hab das Hörbuch und bin noch relativ am Anfang  Bin auch sehr gespannt wie es endet usw usf. 

Vorallem was der Minoa Baum (oder wie der hieß) Eragon weggenommen hat.


----------



## 23tom23 (22. November 2011)

Joa also ich bin auch durch, fand das Ende allerdings genau richtig und schön emotional. Irgendwie musste er es ja beenden, wenn das der letzte Teil sein sollte.


----------



## ich558 (22. November 2011)

Sosos wusste gar nicht das es schon einen neuen Teil gibt... gleich mal bestellen


----------



## Star_KillA (22. November 2011)

Hab das Buch auch schon , bin erst auf 80


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Hab das Buch auch schon , bin erst auf 80


 
Musste halt lesen. 

Ich hab an dem Tag, an dem ich das Ding gekriegt hab, 15 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung weggelesen. So gehört sich das.


----------



## Star_KillA (22. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Musste halt lesen.
> 
> Ich hab an dem Tag, an dem ich das Ding gekriegt hab, 15 Stunden ohne Unterbrechung weggelesen. So gehört sich das.



Ich hab ne schöne Freundin


----------



## mixxed_up (22. November 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich hab ne schöne Freundin


 
Jo, in die "Berge" fahren ist auch gut.


----------



## Robonator (22. November 2011)

Wat? Hier gibs auch Eragon-Leser? Und ich dacht ich bin der Einzige   Bin leider erst auf Seite 385.


----------



## Star_KillA (23. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Wat? Hier gibs auch Eragon-Leser? Und ich dacht ich bin der Einzige   Bin leider erst auf Seite 385.



Neeeee  ich hab die Hörbücher ungefähr jedes der drei 10 mal gehört. Ich bin Einer der größten Nerds und hätte eigentlich auch in 13 Stunden alles durchgelesen ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (23. November 2011)

Hat einer von euch die Day-One Edition von Skyrim? Wenn ja, hört euch mal den ersten Track auf der Mitgelieferten CD an, "Dragonborn". Ich kann mir nicht helfen, aber es würde nahezu perfekt zu Eragon passen!


----------



## mixxed_up (25. November 2011)

Hat keiner mehr hierzu was zu sagen?


----------



## B3RG1 (25. November 2011)

Der 4. Teil is da?
Hab die ersten drei Teile jeweils an einem Tag durchgelesen, leider mittlerweile nicht mehr zu viel Zeit (Schule nervt -.-)
Aber das wär schon mal auf meiner Wunschliste für Weihnachten


----------



## Star_KillA (25. November 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:
			
		

> Hat keiner mehr hierzu was zu sagen?



Ich hab für 60 Seiten 2 Stunden gebraucht , ich bin so schlecht (( kann mir mal einer sagen was mit den 100.000 aus dem Ende des 2. Teils passiert ist ? sind die alle Tod ? Ich versteh das nicht


----------



## Professor Frink (25. November 2011)

Habs seit Dienstag und heute Mittag durchbekommen, hat mir leider das Vorabitur versaut 



Spoiler



Also ich fands auch gut. Vorallem eine Stelle wo ich Paolini echt im stillen beglückwünscht habe mich reingelegt zu haben.
Ich hab immer gedacht, im "Verlies der seelen" klaaar sind da Eldunari drin, sonnenklar! Und auf dem Flug nach Vroengard so im Nebensatz: nee, Eldunari könnens net sein!
Und dann sind sies doch -.-^^

Als sie Galbatorix dann besiegt hatten hab ich mich gewundert warum es noch soviele Seiten sind. Er fliegt zu Broms Grab und überlegt ob er ihn wiederbeleben kann. HERZSTILLSTAND. Es wäre sooo toll gewesen  Eine Seite lang war ich echt überzeugt er würds machen 

Was ich nur schade finde ist dass man quasi nix neues über Angela erfährt, darauf hab ich mich eig am meisten gefreut, endlich zu verstehen wer das eig ist. Naja, trotzdem nen gutes Buch


----------



## 23tom23 (26. November 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab für 60 Seiten 2 Stunden gebraucht , ich bin so schlecht (( kann mir mal einer sagen was mit den 100.000 aus dem Ende des 2. Teils passiert ist ? sind die alle Tod ? Ich versteh das nicht



Was für 100.000?


----------



## Star_KillA (26. November 2011)

Die Armee von Galba


----------



## 23tom23 (26. November 2011)

Also ich würd sagen in der Schlacht sind viele gestorben und der Rest war in der Hauptstadt stationiert.


----------



## mixxed_up (26. November 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich hab für 60 Seiten 2 Stunden gebraucht , ich bin so schlecht (( kann mir mal einer sagen was mit den 100.000 aus dem Ende des 2. Teils passiert ist ? sind die alle Tod ? Ich versteh das nicht



Ich denke, nach der Schlacht auf den brennenden Steppen zog trennte sich die Armee auf und zog nach Aroughs, Feinster und Belatona. Der Rest der Soldaten außerhalb der 100.000 dürfte in Uru'baen und Dras Leona stationiert gewesen sein. 

Ich denke aber auch, dass allein in der Schlacht auf den brennenden Steppen ca. 40.000 von denen gefallen sind. Eragon und Saphira haben ja kurzen Prozess mit ihnen gemacht.


----------



## Robonator (26. November 2011)

Bin kurz davor es durch zu lesen  Schade das der Film und das Spiel so grottenschlecht waren...


----------



## mixxed_up (26. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Bin kurz davor es durch zu lesen  Schade das der Film und das Spiel so grottenschlecht waren...


 
Finde ich auch. Und man hat keine Chance es besser zu machen, weil der Film sich wegen fehlendem Inhalt und falschen Endes die Chance auf Fortsetzungen verbaut hat und 20th Century Fox garantiert kein Remake produzieren lässt. Frühestens in 10 Jahren könnte da wieder was kommen.


----------



## Star_KillA (26. November 2011)

Ja , die Handlung ist einfach nur grottig.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. November 2011)

Eine der wenigen Reihen mit der ich mich überhaupt nicht anfreunden konnte. Der erste Teil ging noch, aber beim 2. hatte ich dann abgebrochen weil ich das gesamte Setting irgendwie murks fand.


----------



## Star_KillA (28. November 2011)

Ich fand das ganze einfach nur geil  bin jetzt auf 600.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2011)

Spoiler



Habs gestern auch durch und ich muss sagen ich bin enttäuscht. 1. Verstehe ich nicht wieso Eragon auf Teufel komm raus das Land verlässt, da finde ich den Grund nicht rechtfertigend, das er die Drachenausbilduen will...davor war doch auch die Zeit der Drachenreiter in Alagaesia.. und jetzt aufeinmal gehts nicht mehr... Noch enttäuschender finde ich das mit Aria, hatte die Wehrkatze nicht voraus gesagt das er eine adelige Frau bekommt??! Und dann sowas. Noch mehr hats mich enttäuscht das nichts darüber bekannt wurde was der Menoa-Baum (oder wei der geschrieben wird) Eragon nun weggenommen hat. Also für mich ist das Ende "inaktzeptabel". Habe mehr erwartet.


----------



## Robonator (28. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Habs gestern auch durch und ich muss sagen ich bin enttäuscht. 1. Verstehe ich nicht wieso Eragon auf Teufel komm raus das Land verlässt, da finde ich den Grund nicht rechtfertigend, das er die Drachenausbilduen will...davor war doch auch die Zeit der Drachenreiter in Alagaesia.. und jetzt aufeinmal gehts nicht mehr... Noch enttäuschender finde ich das mit Aria, hatte die Wehrkatze nicht voraus gesagt das er eine adelige Frau bekommt??! Und dann sowas. Noch mehr hats mich enttäuscht das nichts darüber bekannt wurde was der Menoa-Baum (oder wei der geschrieben wird) Eragon nun weggenommen hat. Also für mich ist das Ende "inaktzeptabel". Habe mehr erwartet.


 


Spoiler



Oh ja da stimm ich dir zu. Gestern bzw Heute durchgelesen. Dachte am Ende echt: Na endlich küssen die beiden sich mal, und sie kommt ja vieleicht tortzdem mit ihm... am Arsch da legt die blöde Kuh ihm nur ihre Finger auf die Lippen -.- 
Was ich mich auch gefragt habe ist: Warum lassen sie die Drachen nicht einfach auf Vroengard oder wie die Insel heißt, ausbilden? Nach Galbatorix konnten sie Umgebung ja auch von dem magischen Gift reinigen, warum also nicht auch dort? Oder, warum nicht einfach dort und dann alle mit diesen Schutzzaubern belegen??


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ja hab ich wie gesagt auch nicht verstanden warum er unbedingt das Land verlassen MUSS. Aber das mit Arya enttäuscht mich wirklich... Finde es "bescheiden" das viele gute Buchreihen durch das Ende vermasselt werden... Ich hoffe aber das Paolini noch irgendwelche Bände schreibt, Epilog oder IRGENDWAS  Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er jetzt den Stift weglegt... Er ist noch viel zu jung ^^


----------



## Robonator (28. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ja hab ich wie gesagt auch nicht verstanden warum er unbedingt das Land verlassen MUSS. Aber das mit Arya enttäuscht mich wirklich... Finde es "bescheiden" das viele gute Buchreihen durch das Ende vermasselt werden... Ich hoffe aber das Paolini noch irgendwelche Bände schreibt, Epilog oder IRGENDWAS  Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er jetzt den Stift weglegt... Er ist noch viel zu jung ^^


 


Spoiler



soweit ich weiss was das hier nun der Letzte. Soll nix neues mehr von Eragon kommen :/


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> soweit ich weiss was das hier nun der Letzte. Soll nix neues mehr von Eragon kommen :/


 


Spoiler



Ja Eragon war ja allgemein vorerst sowieso NUR als 3 Teiler geplant. Das es 4 Teile gab war nur "Glück". Aber irgendwas muss von Paolini ja noch kommen, wie gesagt er ist noch jung etc. Vllt macht er ja noch allgemeine Bücher über die Zukunft der Drachenreiter, wo Eragon gar nicht/oder nur kurz erwähnt wird. Ob das denn aber noch lesenswert ist weiß ich nicht ^^. Und wieso tu ich das in einen Spoiler?!


----------



## Robonator (28. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ja Eragon war ja allgemein vorerst sowieso NUR als 3 Teiler geplant. Das es 4 Teile gab war nur "Glück". Aber irgendwas muss von Paolini ja noch kommen, wie gesagt er ist noch jung etc. Vllt macht er ja noch allgemeine Bücher über die Zukunft der Drachenreiter, wo Eragon gar nicht/oder nur kurz erwähnt wird. Ob das denn aber noch lesenswert ist weiß ich nicht ^^. Und wieso tu ich das in einen Spoiler?!


 


Spoiler



weiss nicht, vieleicht weil wir hier einen Spoilerkombo machen?   Naja diese Bücher ohne Eragon wären langweilig. Ein Buch das etwa 10 Jahre oder so in der Zukunft spielt wäre gut. Vieleicht schafft er es dann ja auch mal mit Arya zusammen zukommen.  Ich denke dafür müsste die Fangemeinde Paolini erstmal umstimmen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. November 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> weiss nicht, vieleicht weil wir hier einen Spoilerkombo machen?  Naja diese Bücher ohne Eragon wären langweilig. Ein Buch das etwa 10 Jahre oder so in der Zukunft spielt wäre gut. Vieleicht schafft er es dann ja auch mal mit Arya zusammen zukommen. Ich denke dafür müsste die Fangemeinde Paolini erstmal umstimmen





Spoiler



Ich denke die Community wird da schon "druck" machen, kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie sich jetzt mit dem Ende zufrieden geben. Und das von Paolini jetzt gar nicht mehr kommt.. Ich hoffe das er keine andere Buchreihe anfängt  Wenn er nämlich nichts macht kommt er vllt irgendwann in Geldnot und haut noch ein paar Eragon Bücher raus (Die dann natürlich gut sind!)


----------



## Professor Frink (28. November 2011)

Leute liest keiner von euch die letzten Seiten des Buches? ^^
Paolini schreibt ausdrücklich dass er aufjedenfall weitere Romane schreiben will die in Alagaesia spielen, er weiß blos nochnet wann


----------



## Star_KillA (28. November 2011)

Das musste zum Glück noch nicht in den Spoiler  Ich bin bei 680 , mensch ist das geil. 
Wie der 2.wk , ok scherz beiseite.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (29. November 2011)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Leute liest keiner von euch die letzten Seiten des Buches? ^^
> Paolini schreibt ausdrücklich dass er aufjedenfall weitere Romane schreiben will die in Alagaesia spielen, er weiß blos nochnet wann



Hätte das Hörbuch, da steht gar nichts


----------



## Star_KillA (29. November 2011)

Guck mal auf die rückseiten


----------



## mixxed_up (29. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Noch enttäuschender finde ich das mit Aria, hatte die Wehrkatze nicht voraus gesagt das er eine adelige Frau bekommt??!


 
Nein, du solltest den ersten Teil mal wieder lesen. 

Es war die Rede davon (und Angela hat das vorausgesagt), dass Eragon sich in eine adelige Frau verlieben wird, 



Spoiler



*aber sie nicht weiß, wie diese Liebe ausgehen wird.*



Hoffe das ist damit klar.


----------



## Star_KillA (30. November 2011)

Hab das Buch auch durch und ich muss echt sagen 



Spoiler



das ich hier nur  am heulen bin. Hätte Arya nicht mitkommen können ? Und hätte Eragon der Penner sich nicht einfach nach Vroengard verziehen können. Oder östliche hadarac Wüste ? Ich bin entäuscht und traurig das das alles zu Ende ist. Ich bin jetzt 15 und mit der Reihe aufgewachsen . Und es ist einfach nur schade. (


----------



## Memphys (4. Dezember 2011)

Es war einfach epic, habs in 2 Tagen durchgehabt. Das wird auch meine einzige Fehlstunde aufm Zeugnis, hab Reli geschwänz und bin in den Buchladen nebenan rein 


Spoiler



Ich kann nur zustimmen, es ist mir nicht verständlich wieso er nicht einfach Vroengard benutzt hat. Afaik ist Vroengard höchstens aus der Luft zu erreichen, sodass ihnen da wenig Gefahr droht, zumal sie den Namen der Alten Sprache kennen und es ja immernoch Cuaroc gibt (wenn ich mich recht errinere, meine der wär am Leben), der als Wächter fungieren könnte. Die Schattenvögel/Bohrmaden hätte er ja wohl einfachst vernichten können, da er ihnen ja einen Namen gegeben hat. Mit der atomaren Verseuchung (stand im Buch was von "er [Der Elf der sich geopfert hat um Galbatorix und Co. zu töten] hat die kleinsten Bestandteile der Welt aufgespalten...") wäre wohl auch nicht das große Problem gewesen, wies ja auch bei Galbatorix' Zitadelle war.



Bis da was Neues kommt wird wohl noch einige Zeit vergehen, aber es gibt ja noch andere exzellente Reihen, wie zB. die Demon-Triology von Peter V. Brett (noch ein 9 Monate schmachten bis zum dritten Teil y.y), die Nightangel-Triologie von Brent Weeks oder Der Name des Windes von Patrick Rothfuss


----------



## ChaoZ (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei mir wird das Buch unter dem Weihnachtsbaum liegen. Ein paar Tage noch


----------



## STSLeon (4. Dezember 2011)

Spoiler



Dass Eragon ins Exil geht finde ich ok, wer so viele Schlachten geschlagen und Menschen getötet hat, sollte seine Ruhe finden dürfen und darum geht es ihm ja auch. Es wird ja erwähnt, dass der die gegnerischen Soldaten chancenlos dahin geschlachtet hat und es kein ehrenhafter Kampf war. 

Viel mehr interessiert es mich, wie es mit Murthagh und Dorn weitergeht. In den beiden Charakteren steckt noch wirklich Erzählpotential.


----------

